# Do you vote for your next president / prime minister?



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2020)

Gonna be honest, I don't. It just feels like none deserve it.

Faces change, everything remains the same more of less.


----------



## Dinomite (Dec 31, 2020)

You may feel that none of the candidates deserve your vote, but you should exercise your right to do it. People have fought and died for democracy and the right to vote. China, Iran, North Korea... Imagine living in one of these states. An unquestionable one party hellhole, where the faces at the top NEVER change. 

Voting is compulsory here, but I'd still vote even if it wasn't. Get lazy with your Democratic rights and someone might decide one day that you no longer need them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2021)

Technically you don't vote for them here, you vote for your local representative and if enough local representatives get elected for their party (or they team up with others) then they form the government, the leader of the elected representatives for that party then being the prime minister.
this playlist is not bad if you care

Anyway never voted, don't plan to. Too much effort, not enough gain, especially most places I would have a registered address (don't think I am registered these days, technically not legal but nobody gets pinged for it). They are all the same -- none care to employ science, economics, reason, common sense, respect what would otherwise be considered fundamental rights unless a gun is held to their head and usually play to those that would vote for them whilst lining their pockets. This is not a new thing (the earliest records of anything and all primitive societies both speak to that one) but eh.
I do however read all their manifestos, look at politician and local voting patterns, try to match both to likely actual outcomes, try to have something of a finger on the pulse of the nation, follow polls (and try to figure out which make sense) and generally have nothing they intend to do/actually do come as a surprise.

Can't say I am on board with the "you should vote anyway" mindset. Do it or don't, and there are better ways to have a say should you decide that is a thing you care to have rather than just heckling from the peanut gallery. "People fought and died" for the right to do bugger all as well.

Similarly the idea of me donating time or effort to a politico or political party... *cold shiver*. Never going to happen, even if my next invention earns me a billion and I get thrust into that world. Hill I am prepared to die on as well that one.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 1, 2021)

I try to vote for the least worst.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 1, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Technically you don't vote for them here, you vote for your local representative and if enough local representatives get elected for their party (or they team up with others) then they form the government, the leader of the elected representatives for that party then being the prime minister.
> this playlist is not bad if you care
> 
> Anyway never voted, don't plan to. Too much effort, not enough gain, especially most places I would have a registered address (don't think I am registered these days, technically not legal but nobody gets pinged for it). They are all the same -- none care to employ science, economics, reason, common sense, respect what would otherwise be considered fundamental rights unless a gun is held to their head and usually play to those that would vote for them whilst lining their pockets. This is not a new thing (the earliest records of anything and all primitive societies both speak to that one) but eh.
> ...


Basically the electoral college in a nutshell 

I can proudly say my candidate for president has lost every election cycle I have voted in 2012, 2016 and 2020


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 1, 2021)

Voting 's obligated in Belgium, but is vote even if it wasn't. I feel like my vote contributes to a difference. But then again :we're not living in a' first past the vote' system where the 'winner' can just toss everyone else aside when having more votes. 
The flip side is that we've got so many political parties that it takes months or even years to firm an actual representative government. 

I also haven't actually voted for a prime Minister, but that's because I'm more left - leaning than average. They're more about getting things done than holding a prime minister post (which, erm... In our country can be more like managing a kindergarten). 




Boesy said:


> Gonna be honest, I don't. It just feels like none deserve it.
> 
> Faces change, everything remains the same more of less.


Gotta ask : where do you live? I know your profile says the UK, but can't remember if that was accurate.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2021)

I agree, it's like voting for...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't vote them.. None of them. For they are the corruptions no matter what. They are only human being with an errors and unfair. NO THANKS.


----------

